# Logitech G330 USB Headset

## rabcor

http://www.logitech.com/en-gb/gaming/headsets/5848

I have this, it's not being detected, what do i do?

Edit: sorry about my lack of reply, as it turned out i gave up on using linux on the laptop that i use the headset on cus of overheating problems, it had switchable graphics and  it overheats from time to time on windows, but it was overheating even if idle on the linux command line... i just thought now recently i might set it up again with switchable graphics support disabled to see what would happen, but for now its windows only, i only use it for chat applications and movies anyways, in the name of compatibility with msn and skype its probably better off sticking to windows. but thanks for your help anyways! i'll update if this will go further later.

----------

## larophel

I had a different Logitech USB headset, and it worked.

I had to enable "CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO" in the kernel. 

Later, I got a Plantronics headset, and that wouldn't work with only that kernel option.

When I plugged it in, I got various errors in /var/log/messages (don't remember which errors though).

These errors were solved by enabling the following kernel options: "CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT" and "CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED".

Hope this helps!

----------

